# Tissot PRS516 automatic VS PRS516 quartz chrono



## maverick007

Hi, 

My first post on WUS, but have been a regular reader 

Planning to buy a Tissot PRS516, and am torn between the following two:

1. PRS516 Automatic T044.430.21.051.00
2. PRS516 Quartz Chrono T044.417.27.051.00

Have never owned an automatic, so I am not sure what kind of regular maintenance is required, and how accurate the PRS516 auto is.

Also, is durability a big issue? I am a regular user, but do some minor bumps cause issues with the movement of the automatic?

Price difference is around $150.

Your suggestions will really help me in making the decision 

Thanks.


----------



## Fender

This is a bigger question than it seems. I'll try to make it short. If your buying something you will wear everyday either is good. The auto will need servicing at about 5 to 6 years at a cost of about 200 bucks. An auto will not take the abuse a quartz will, but for normal wear you're fine. I'm guessing that you know the auto will gain or lose more time in a day than the quartz will in a month, and than some. If you don't wear the auto everyday the power reserve is about 40 hours and it will stop.

Of course the auto doesn't have the chrono functions, but it's a fine watch. I love auto's but quartz watches are basically grab and go, anytime you want to wear it. They can go 20 years easily without anything done to them but changing batteries. I have one I bought in '86 still running perfect and I've done nothing but change the batteries and a couple of gaskets while I had the back off. Basically trouble free and cheap to keep running.

While I do love mechanical watches, auto and hand wind, they need to be serviced and each one is different in it's timekeeping and positional variance. This is the thing that gives them a bit of a personality, but can be frustrating. For me it's worth it. I can't answer for you.

If it helps, for a chrono I'd go quartz. My divers are auto and my military are hand wind.


----------



## maverick007

Fender, thanks a lot for your reply! I have a couple of quartz watches that run awesome. One of them in particular - the Seiko SND255 - is amazingly accurate. 

This weekend, I took a look at both the PRS516s in person at a local jewelers. I liked the look of the automatic - classy and clean.

Since I am not really fixed on a chrono (the Seiko SND255 is a chrono), I am leaning towards the automatic at this point.

Is there any guideline on the accuracy? Being a Swiss watch, can I assume that it will be accurate to say, +/- 10 seconds a day?

Also, I have heard that Swiss watches are robust, and the autos don't need frequent servicing?

Any recommendations/suggestions, or experiences regarding the PRS516 automatic are very welcome!


----------



## Chronox

I have the PRS-516 auto like the one you showed. Mine is +10s day. Seems that Tissot is regulating their watches better than before. Excellent quality for the price. There are details that are not seen in a picture. You will find that the ring with the minutes is textured and the dial has a sunburst effect. It has a substantial bracelet. The luminous hands and markers are blue.

It is less than a year old but it has not given me any trouble and I believe it will stay the same. 

It has an ETA 2836, which has been in production for a long time. Service should be done 3-5 years in order to clean and change the oils to prevent any unnecessary wear.

You will enjoy this piece!

Cheers! :-!


----------



## maverick007

I agree, the watch looks even better in person

Is there any way to increase the accuracy? Or is that something the movement will always have for the life of the watch? Also, are there specific folks who service the watch, or do you go to a jewelers, or send it to Tissot to service?

This is probably one of the more affordable auto movements from a Swiss watchmaker. I have seen a Bulova (US made) automatic watch for $200 in a local Costco.

The Tissot Le Locle also seems to be in this price range. While I have not seen it in person, the PRS516 auto (non-chrono) looks better in pics IMO.

I felt the quartz chrono PRS516 looked better in the pic than in person. That's only my opinion though!

Once you have an auto, I guess it becomes a daily watch for you? Or do you end up typically using a watch winder, or just restarting it whenever you want to use it.


----------



## Chronox

Regarding the accuracy, it can be regulated by any competent watchmaker; I think Tissot might not since it is running within specifications. However, accuracy of mechanical movements tend to vary according to positions, temperature. Unless you get a Chronometer movement, you will find variations in the timing. It is not quartz, even so, quartz also changes with the temperature and time. Accuracy of +10 seconds is not bad for a mechanical watch. Perhaps you want something more accurate and that would be quartz. And then there is High end quartz in other brands with +- 5 seconds per year.

If you buy from an Authorized dealer, you have Tissot's warranty and the AD's service (you know who they are).

Regarding service, I would prefer to send it to Tissot in warranty and thereafter unless you know a reputable watchmaker. 

I use it in rotation with other automatics. I do not have a watch winder. However, like most ETA movements (including Le Locle), they are hand windable. If I am not incorrect, the power reserve is 40 hours. When you buy an automatic, you have a "close relationship" it. People like mechanicals because they are "alive".

Finally, in selecting the watch, here will read here that the final decision is yours. Do you want a sports watch (with luminous hands) or a formal watch (Le Locle, which does not)? Choose the watch you like and fits your needs. Tissot is a solid company.

Hope this helps.


----------



## maverick007

It looks like the PRS516 auto has an ETA 2824-2 movement. This movement has 4 types - standard, elaborate, top and chronometer.

The accuracy is highest in the chronometer type and lowest in the standard.

Any idea what type is in the PRS516 auto non-chrono? My guess would be standard.


----------



## Chronox

The PRS 516 non chrono is an ETA 2836. Check Tissot
Probably is a standard movement, but many times manufactures ask ETA to change some parts. Unless declared, most will be standard/elabore (mostly decorations) grade. 
Anyway, they are reliable movements, proven by time, that have been adjusted in two positions. Their rate is pretty good. I believe that Tissot is regulating the movements a bit, from my experience.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## ThomAsio

I've flirted a bit with the idea of getting an auto, and was very much in doubt about precision. Now I dont an auto is the right thing for me, but reading this thread was very usefull, thans for the nice info.


----------



## maverick007

I ordered the PRS516 automatic on black leather strap.

This one: T0444302605100 

Waiting now for the watch


----------



## Chronox

Wear it in great health! I hope that you can post some of yours!

:-!


----------



## Fender

That's one beautiful looking watch. Sometimes I find myself looking at my watch not to tell the time, but just to look at the watch. I've been caught a few times by my non watch friends who then asked what time it was and I had to look again. That's one of the greatest things about a beautifully made timepiece for me, just admiring it.


----------



## maverick007

Here is a wrist shot with my new PRS516 :-!

Sorry the quality is not great.


----------



## Chronox

Congratulations! :-!
A sharp looking model. I was undecided between that model and mine. However, I prefer bracelets and the PRS 516 bracelet is very well done.

Cheers!


----------



## dwayneb9584

Just went to an Authorized Dealer in Manhattan today and they had to order this watch from Tissot in New Jersey. It will be there on Thursday, I can't wait. I got the black face with the black leather strap. I'm really excited, got a good deal on it as well.


----------



## JwY

dwayneb9584 said:


> Just went to an Authorized Dealer in Manhattan today and they had to order this watch from Tissot in New Jersey. It will be there on Thursday, I can't wait. I got the black face with the black leather strap. I'm really excited, got a good deal on it as well.


Congrats. Post pics when you get it.


----------



## dwayneb9584

Will do man, thanks. It's funny cause I originally bought a prc200 white face brown leather band online from Savvy Watch, only to find out it wasn't authentic at all. I returned the watch for my money. I went on the Tissot site, found a few authorized dealers in NYC and went to them this morning. That's how I found my babe, I'll post pics once I get it.


----------

